# My $10 NightHunter II needs a bulb...help



## RRT1875 (Jun 22, 2010)

At a grage sale bought a Nighthunter II with hard case and all the accessories except there is no lamp. Only lamp I can find is $435. 

Anybody know of a cheaper source or how to mod another bulb?

Thanks


----------



## andyw513 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know about the bulb, but nice find! Just the case itself is expensive. Maybe if you can't find a cheaper bulb you can part it out online and surely make more than $10 dollars off it.

BTW, :welcome:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 23, 2010)

It uses a 35W Xenon Short Arc... Beyond that I really don't know specifically what it needs.

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry but you won't find a new one for much less. It's just the going rate and there's really no way around it. The only reason that 75W Maxabeam bulbs are sometimes found at a discount is because there exists Asian copies of it for about half the price. I don't think there is any alternative to the NHS-6230.

Additionally, I thought that the original Nighthunter 2 was a 25W not a 35W light. If you have information to show that it's 35W, they must have changed it at some point.

In any case, I frankly don't think it's cost effective to invest $432 into a rather large, light that only produces about 300 lumens. Although unique, this light simply stand very well in the area of performance. You can purchase an SR90 for about the same price as the NH2's bulb and it will absolutely destroy the NH2 in every category.


----------



## RRT1875 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. And thanks for the welcome.

You have confirmed what I had suspected from the little research I had done so far. 

I would still like to try to make another bulb work if possible. With the adjustable beam and IR filter it would be a handy addition to my hog hunting equipment. Night vision is next on the list. 

Would a 25 watt HID bulb of any other make function if I can get the mounting modified properly? 

I'm already suffering from BRD (black rifle disease), I can see how this could be just as contaigous.

G'Day


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 23, 2010)

I’ll give you $40 for it, Seriously.


----------



## Ra (Jun 24, 2010)

It's a 35 watt shortarc !! The smallest shortarc lamp ever made (to my knowledge)

Smaller is not possible because of the minimal power requirements for sustaining an arc that small.
They even had a hard time getting the 35 watt version to work without problems

Extremely rare, so indeed don't expect to find it at a lower prize! Even those asian copy-manufacturers didn't bother to make those !!

And indeed, at 300 lumens, output is very, very poor.. What they do have is very high surface brightness, generating great throw, with a high quality reflector..

EDIT: I don't know wether the electronics of the NightHunter are capeble of maging a mercury short-arc: The Osram HBO-50W/3 has a nominal 1400 lumens output, so that one would give some 1000 lumens @35 watt, if it's able to sustain the arc.. Only problem: The 35watt original NHshortarc runs on a 10 volts or so (after it has been started..) The HBO needs 23 volts..
Thy pop up on Ebay from time to time, for quite cheap.. Note that there also is a AC-version, which is definitely not suited!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## troller_cpf (Jun 30, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Additionally, I thought that the original Nighthunter 2 was a 25W not a 35W light. If you have information to show that it's 35W, they must have changed it at some point.


 
The lamp, as RA said, is a 35W Xenon Short Arc. The fact is that when you turn the NH2 on, it turns on at 35W but after just a couple of seconds automatically lowers to 25W of power, and there is no way you can get back to 35W.
That's because the NH2 was designed to be a long-running light (in terms of runtime) with not too much power.

But being a very very rare and specific lamp (I think made ONLY for that spotlight) I don't think you'll be able to find alternatives.
Furthermore, Xenonics always sell the lamps already factory aligned in a module (as in my NH One), so it would also be difficult to buy a different lamp and insert it in the NH2 base.


----------



## troller_cpf (Jun 30, 2010)

*Look at this auction @ E-Bay:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Xenonics-N...iewItem&pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3f00f5f9ef

item number: 270599059951

If you are lucky you can get it for a 100$, which is still much less than the replacement lamp ALONE, and you get everything


----------



## Patriot (Jul 1, 2010)

troller_cpf said:


> The lamp, as RA said, is a 35W Xenon Short Arc. The fact is that when you turn the NH2 on, it turns on at 35W but after just a couple of seconds automatically lowers to 25W of power, and there is no way you can get back to 35W.
> That's because the NH2 was designed to be a long-running light (in terms of runtime) with not too much power.





Okay, so it starts at 35W, switches to 25W after two seconds but we're still referring to it as a "35 watter." Sorry guys but it's not a 35W light anymore than a PH40 is a 75W light just because it might touch that specification during the boost phase. The light was rated at 300L which is just about right for 25W as well. Perhaps the bulb is a 35W bulb running at 25W but that's a different matter isn't it?


----------



## troller_cpf (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes infact I always considered it a 25W lamp, NOT a 35W, but if you look at the Xenonics website they obviously "sell" it as a 35W... cause that is it's nominal power, then they underpower it...

but that (the 25W) is actually the reason why I never bought a NH2, because with its 300 lumens it is really weak... yes it throws quite far, but I think a DEFT can throw as far or even farther... without having to use a very expensive, "one and only made" Xenon Short Arc lamp...
and plus, the NH2 throws an insanely tight beam which makes it almost useless (the DEFT on the other hand has a bigger more useful spot), and if you woul open up the spot on the NH2, making it flood, than you'd get really no lumens...

 I don't want to insult the Xenonics for the NH2... sorry ... but that's what I think... the NH One (75W) is useful (even if biiiiig), but the NH2 (which is not that small eh...) mmm 

 

anyway... for a 200$ I'd buy one... it still has that uber-sexy thing about the Short Arc lamp...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 3, 2010)

OH GREAT users of Polarions, SureFires, and Maxabeams. I know this is a equal world of fair trade, and commerce. But I beg of you, from he who can not afford such mighty things, don’t buy this item. If at first you think, “Ah, another light to add to the shelf of greatness”. First look down on my poor decrepit College income of [Nothing] and allow your selves the strength from within to hold you mouse clicking finger away from the (Bid Now) button, and allow me to purchase this exquisite light which is just barely resting on the edge of my fanatical limit. Sure it is not much but a 25 watt short arc that putts no more then 300 lumens out, but that’s enough! I will never again have such an opportunity, and all I want is a narrow beam. That’s only 12 lumens a watt! Much less then your common house hold Incandescent bulb! Think, do you really need this?….Well I sure do! 
 
Excuse my lack of dignity and sanity, but I am absolutely lustful over low divergent beams of lights “flashlights, really lasers are sort of cheating”. I just figured the only people looking at this product are the ones in this very thread.
 
Rant over……


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 3, 2010)

$91.74 that’s it, I’m out You guys get it. 

Guess I’ll have to keep on dreaming.


----------

